# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Εξωτερική καμπίνα rack

## yz250

Γεια σε όλους
Μήπως ξέρει κανεις εάν υπάρχει η έχει φτιάξει κάποιος εξωτερική καμπίνα rack με βάθος τουλάχιστον 400mm ?
Έχω βρει κάποιες λύσεις στο εξωτερικό αλλα είναι αρκετά ακριβές.
Θα το ήθελα για να τακτοποιήσω τον κόμβο μου σε ένα κουτί το router το poe patch panel κτλ
Ψάχνω κάτι από Ευρώπη λόγο μεταφορικών και τελωνείου επίσης.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά Ακης

λινκ με αυτά που βρήκα
http://goo.gl/BGiVz3
http://goo.gl/y5ZK6J

----------


## mikemtb

> Θα το ήθελα για να τακτοποιήσω τον κόμβο μου


Ελα ρε, καταφερες και συνδεθηκες εκει κατω? πως?
(ο πρωην γειτονας σου.. )

----------


## yz250

Συνδέθηκα με τον sv1gyk-fokaia (#20515) που είναι με Αδέρες συνδεδεμένος.

----------

